# Any waterproof headlamps for swimming



## Blue72 (Mar 4, 2008)

What headlamps are waterproof,not water resistant and are lightweight

Thanks


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 4, 2008)

The Zebralight is supposed to be waterproof, but I've not tested it. Looks like it should do pretty well. Go to www.zebralight.com

Geoff


----------



## spyderknut (Mar 4, 2008)

I think the floody nature of the Zebralight would be blinding underwater in all but the clearest of waters. Needs to be a throw light IMO. When I used to dive (over 12 years ago) I would occasionally use a 2 or 4 AA UK light strapped to my mask strap but preferred handheld light. Keeping your head simple is safer though. Color rendition underwater favors only a few LEDs. I would think the Rebel would work well with warmer tones.

If you just want to swim across a body of water and use a headlight to see above the surface or on the other side, Zebralight would be fine.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd have to say.. UK Vizion. I've even taken a shower wearing my Vizion (bathroom lights off..),and it worked flawlessly.

You can buy it at www.brightguy.com ,or you could find a local REI store.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 4, 2008)

Just checked out the features of the Vizion. It says it "recycles the heat energy of the LED back to the batteries for longer runtime". Is this for real, and could it make a noticeable difference? It does look like a nice light. Might have to run over to REI to see one.

Geoff


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Mar 5, 2008)

Take a look at princetontec.com, they have a variety of "waterproof" lights {500 FT}, By the way nothing is waterproof, everything you buy is water-resistant since at some water depth.... pressure will prevail!


----------



## nzbazza (Mar 5, 2008)

Check out this Nuwai headlamp from Batteryjunction.com 

It claims it is waterproof to 10m depth, has Lux3 LED, and 3 [FONT=arial, helvetica]DC-DC Regulated levels.
[/FONT]


----------



## Supernam (Mar 5, 2008)

Princeton Tec EOS. Waterproof to 1 meter.


----------



## Blue72 (Mar 5, 2008)

Supernam said:


> Princeton Tec EOS. Waterproof to 1 meter.


 
1 meter does not instill much confidence in the water resistance. Plus I dive further than that. I need a deeper rating than 1 meter I do not think that could even handle the force of the current from the ocean


----------



## chris_m (Mar 5, 2008)

1m is plenty enough for swimming - though it seems you're moving the goalposts on this one! If primary criteria are waterproof and lightweight, then the Petzl E+lite seems perfect (though I think that is only rated to 1m as well).


----------



## Ubi (Mar 5, 2008)

You can always try this offering from OMS.

http://www.omsdive.com/lights.html

Or this from Petzl
http://en.petzl.com/petzl/LampesProduits?Critere=59&Produit=252


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Mar 5, 2008)

Im not sure what your price range is, but instead of headlamps have you thought on the hand mounted Nite-Rider lights, they are awesome, but that comes with a price. Also have you ever worn a headlamp with a mask? It is not comfortable in my opinion, also look at Underwater kinetics Q40, Its 2.1 W and it attaches yo your mask strap.




dd61999 said:


> 1 meter does not instill much confidence in the water resistance. Plus I dive further than that. I need a deeper rating than 1 meter I do not think that could even handle the force of the current from the ocean


----------



## JohnB (Mar 5, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> What headlamps are waterproof,not water resistant and are lightweight
> 
> Thanks



Have you looked at FoxFury?
http://foxfury.com/products/performance_series/water/water.htm

Let me know if you are interested. We are a FoxFury Dealer

Thanks
John


----------



## pbs357 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, Vizion looks pretty cool - found a video review on youtube too.. http://youtube.com/watch?v=nYSMiW6My4o

Being able to change from spot to diffused flood is a great option. Whatever you choose I'd probably not trust anything but a dedicated dive - designed light for underwater usage.


----------



## Photon_Whisperer (Mar 5, 2008)

I used to have a Petzl for this but it was bulky and to lighten my load, I decided to turn my main travel light (L1D CE) into my headlamp also. I just used an old camera strap as the headband and attached the light using rubber bands. Worked a charm on a trip to Africa where I wore it 7 nights in a row up Kilimanjaro.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Mar 7, 2008)

The Princeton Tec Apex is NOT suitable for swimming. While doing field research in Panama this past summer, I tried using it while snorkeling at night. I figured that if it was "waterproof to 1m for 30 minutes", then it should work just fine if I stayed at the surface. 

It worked very well for a 30 minute swim, and I never submerged it more than 6 inches underwater. However, the battery case flooded and a lot of condensation appeared within the lamp (although it never stopped working).

To save it, I placed it in a low temperature oven we used for drying sponge specimens for a day and the condensation finally disappeared.

It still works and I use it regularly for caving, but I now know that PT's claims about being waterproof are a bunch of hogwash.

Their "waterproof" claim means that it probably won't die if it rains while you are using it.


----------



## Blue72 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks guys,

I decided against a headlamp all together. Because someone pointed out to me that the current in the ocean while surfing will kiss that baby good bye. So I decided just to tether a small flashlight to my wrist


----------



## spyderknut (Mar 7, 2008)

Diving, surfing ... still not clear what you wanted to use the light for. Sounds like you made a wise choice.

I have a waterproof Olympus camera. I wear a LiveStrong band. I lost the camera ONCE  in a river (Santa Fe River) while snorkeling. When I tried to stop to get the camera, I silted out the water and could not see doo doo. When I first dropped the camera, I checked my landmarks on the bank. I hovered over the area until the current swept away the silt. I found camera in about 5 ft of water, in grass with just a corner sticking out of the mud. Now I strap it to my LiveStrong band whenever I am in the water.

Point is, those silicone wrist bands you can get anywhere are great for wrist lanyards.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 8, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I decided against a headlamp all together. Because someone pointed out to me that the current in the ocean while surfing will kiss that baby good bye. So I decided just to tether a small flashlight to my wrist



Which one? *Princeton Tec* has quite a few waterproof ones that would fit the bill.


----------



## Mercaptan (Mar 8, 2008)

I used to use Princeton Tec headlamps for diving - but I found them annoying with masks and also prone to blinding over divers. Honestly, nothing can beat a dedicated hand-light with a lanyard. My lights get clipped to the d-rings on my BCD with a coiled elastic remote. It works wonders, and you never really have to worry about losing lights.

Of course, YMMV.


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 8, 2008)

Flying Turtle said:


> Just checked out the features of the Vizion. It says it "recycles the heat energy of the LED back to the batteries for longer runtime". Is this for real, and could it make a noticeable difference? It does look like a nice light. Might have to run over to REI to see one.
> 
> Geoff



Unless someone found a way to change laws of thermodynamics, I'm calling BS on that one. :thinking:


----------



## Photon_Whisperer (Mar 9, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Unless someone found a way to change laws of thermodynamics, I'm calling BS on that one. :thinking:


 
This might be a fancy marketing way of saying it uses the heat from the LED to warm the batts so you get longer run time as opposed to letting them run cold.

Or theoretically, they could be talking about using a thermocouple to generate electricity, but that would be a miniscule amount in this case.

So according to the laws of thermodynamics it may be correct, but it would still be hype.


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 9, 2008)

They've actually put a really small Sterling engine in there - the perfect place for one, you have to admit.

:tinfoil:

:thinking:

Nah.

Warmer batteries do better. I remember the kids at my primary (= grade) school would put batteries on heaters to "recharge" them.


----------



## chris_m (Mar 9, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Unless someone found a way to change laws of thermodynamics, I'm calling BS on that one. :thinking:


Not actually unreasonable - LEDs like to run cool, batteries like to stay warm - if you can find a way to send heat from the LED to the batteries it will help, at least a little bit. Have you never noticed how your runtime decreases when it's cold out, due to the decreased battery performance. Personally I keep the battery for my high powered light in my pocket next to the skin (right next to my leg muscles which are generally working hard and producing lots of heat when I'm using this) - it's a convenient place to put it, but also helps with performance.


----------



## Photon_Whisperer (Mar 9, 2008)

TorchBoy said:


> They've actually put a really small Sterling engine in there - the perfect place for one, you have to admit.


 
:laughing:


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 11, 2008)

Are we confusing using lights for *swimming* with using lights for *diving*?

A waterproof headlamp sounds fine if you plan to keep your head above water with occasional slight dunkings as you stroke along. That's different than using a light for diving which would need to survive more pressure at depth. *Princeton Tec* does make high-output lights specifically for diving. They also make hand-held waterproof lights for backup with less output that could be used out of the water. The *Attitude, Tec 40, Impact XL* and *Surge* come to mind.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 11, 2008)

I must admit when I suggested the Zebralight I just assumed it meant goofing in the pool. Diving certainly is a whole different story.

Geoff


----------

